# 10 gauge Mag. Extension



## steve0221 (Mar 6, 2009)

Do any of you guys know where I could find a mag. extension for a BPS 10 gauge or if they even make one? I can't seem to find one anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

midway has about everything if its made, or you can try calling the manufacturer they might also know.


----------



## dla415 (Mar 26, 2008)

Any luck with the mag extension???? I was thinking of getting one for my sp10 (just for fun)


----------

